
PingMyMap: Free, multi-search-engine sitemap notifier - sant0sk1
http://pingmymap.com/
======
pedalpete
my initial reaction to this was 'what does the carrier pigeons paragraph have
to do with anything'? This doesn't tell me anything about what the site does,
and you almost lost me there. Then I decided to go back and take a deeper look
because I thought it had something to do with mapping (even after reading the
full title - short term memory).

So if I were you (and I assume you posted it here for feedback), I'd tell
people what the site does right at the top, and though PingMyMap is a pretty
good domain name, i think it is not great branding because it is a distant
metaphor for what you are doing. 'searchenginerefresher.com', or
'ichangedmysite.com' (both available, i just checked) or something along those
lines would probably be better. When i hear 'map', the last thing I think of
is sitemap, and you don't want it pinged, you want it indexed.

I'm not a fan of the design either, as it has a dirty and old look to it, and
I would suspect you would want users to think you were on the cutting edge,
rather than a relic.

